# Bodybuilder Dennis Newman Profile after Leukemia



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 4, 2011)

thats really sad

but at least he accomplished his dream about becoming pro


----------



## Gorilla Muscle (Aug 5, 2011)

Shit does happen.


----------

